# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα >  ψάχνω χάσκι

## giannispeshtanis

γεια σας! όποιος έχεις χάσκι και θέλει να το δώσει , ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.
ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

mpes σε καποιο φορουμ για σκυλια για να σε καθοδηγισουν!

----------


## Niva2gr

Γιάννη, ψάχνεις μόνο καθαρόαιμο; Έχε υπόψιν σου οτι τα χάσκι είναι σκυλιά με πολλή ενέργεια και δεν μπορούν να περιοριστούν σε μικρούς χώρους. Σε ενδιαφέρει αποκλειστικά αυτή η ράτσα, ή δεν θα σε πείραζε αν υπήρχε κάποιο ημίαιμο;

----------


## giannispeshtanis

όχι δεν έχω πρόβλημα.... ας είναι και ημίαιμο.... θα μου άρεσε κάποιο χάσκι βέβαια, αλλά αν βρω και κάποια άλλη ράτσα δεν με πειράζει καθόλου....

----------


## tsouk

> όχι δεν έχω πρόβλημα.... ας είναι και ημίαιμο.... θα μου άρεσε κάποιο χάσκι βέβαια, αλλά αν βρω και κάποια άλλη ράτσα δεν με πειράζει καθόλου....


 http://www.adespoto.gr/index.php?opt...d=12&Itemid=96 κοίτα εδώ πιστεύω θα βρείς το κατάλληλο φίλο 
έχει αποδεικτή ότι τα αδέσποτα δίνουν το 100% τις αγάπης τους στους νέους ιδιοκτητες καλή αναζήτηση

----------


## giannispeshtanis

φίλοι μου σας ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας.... 
τελικά έκατσα χθες όλο το βράδυ και διάβαζα διάφορα άρθρα για σκυλιά. 
τελικά μετά από πολύ διάβασμα και σκέψη κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα ότι, πρώτον τα χάσκι ταλαιπωρούνται αφάνταστα στην Ελλάδα λόγο ζέστης, και δεύτερον ότι αν υιοθετήσεις ένα αδέσποτο κάνεις την καλύτερη επιλογή, και βρίσκεις ένα φίλο και σώζεις μια ψυχούλα... 
λοιπόν, βρήκα ένα αδέσποτο κουτάβι (ημίαιμο golden retriver) και περιμένω να μου έρθει....
ευχαριστώ και πάλι και ελπίζω να κάνετε και εσείς την καλύτερη επιλογή σε παρόμοια κατάσταση....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Συγχαρητήρια για την επιλογή σου που θα δώσεις μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία σε ένα αδέσποτο να έχει μια καλή ζωή.* :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:

----------


## vagelis76

Γιάννη Μπραβο για τη κίνηση σου!!!!!!!!!

***Έχω κάνει συζήτηση με κτηνίατρο για το Χάσκι,λέγοντάς του το ίδιο πράγμα....οτι δε ταιριάζει με το κλίμα της Ελλάδας και η απάντηση του ήταν κάθετη....τα σκυλιά προσαρμόζουν το τρίχωμα τους ανάλογα με τις κλιματικές συνθήκες και πόσο μάλλον εκείνα που έχουν γεννηθεί στον Ελλαδικό χώρο.Κάτι αντίστοιχο δηλαδή με εκέινο που συμβαίνει με τα πουλιά συντροφιάς που ζούν μέσα ή έξω από το σπίτι.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολλα μπραβο γιαννη!!!

βαγκελη,σιγουρα αν ζουν σε κρυο κλημα το τριχωμα θα ηταν πολυ καλητερης ποιοτητας...αλλα δεν νομιζω πως μπορουν τοσο πολυ να προσαρμοσουν το τριχωμα τους...

----------


## maria

Σωστή επιλογή μπράβο Γιάννη.
Απο την εμπειρία(είχα χάσκυ) μου να σημειώσω ότι δεν έχουν τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τη ζέστη όσο με την εκπαίδευση του είναι απίστευτα ατίθασο πλάσμα και λατρεύει να το σκάει.Αλλαααα υπεεεεεεροχο.

----------


## noamou

Παιδια υπαρχει ενα Χασκυ που ειναι ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟΣ χαρακτηρας, το εχει ενας ηλικιωμενος και θα το αφησει στον δρομο αν δεν βρεθει. Ο σκυλος ειναι 1 εμιση ετους και ειναι απο τα ομορφοτερα Συβηρικα Χασκυ που υπαρχουν.
Αν καποιος ενδιαφερετε πειτε μου να σας φερω σε επαφη.

Οσο για την κινηση του Γιαννη δεν το συζηταμε, ειναι πολυ σωστη κινηση να δινουμε ενα σπιτι και σε ταλαιπωρα ζωα που εχουν τοσο πολυ την αναγκη μας. Μπραβο!!!!

----------


## giannispeshtanis

γωγώ θα το έπαιρνα εγώ το σκυλί αυτό αν δεν είχα πάρει το άλλο.... αλλά θα ρωτήσω τους φίλους μου που είναι πολύ χασκι-όφιλοι και αν ενδιαφέρονται θα σου πω...

επίσης να σημειώσω πως μου είναι αδύνατον να πιστέψω πως ένα σκυλί το οποίο είναι φτιαγμένο από την φύση να αντέχει στους -50 βαθμούς κελσίου, να μην ταλαιπωρείται με το κλίμα μας που φτάνει τους 40 βαθμούς.. και όπως διάβασα, στα χάσκι δημιουργούνται πολλά δερματικά προβλήματα λόγω του κλίματος

----------


## noamou

ΟΚ Γιαννη, αν μπορουμε να δωσουμε κ σε αυτο το ζωακι ενα σπιτι καλα θα ειναι. Το συγκεκριμενο (λογο δουλειας ετυχε να το ξερω το ζωο) ζει σε ταρατσα (ελεος) και πραγματικα σας μιλαω για εναν υπεροχο χαρακτηρα και ενα απο τα πιο πανεμορφα χασκυ που εχω δει ποτε μου. Ειναι αρσενικο.

----------


## noamou

Εγω τι να πω ..που εχω 8 σκυλια? Εκ των οποιων τα 6 ειναι αδεσποτα και προσπαθω να τα δωσω εδω και 1 μιση χρονο..αλλα τιποτα..ουτε ενας..κανενα ενδιαφερων.. :sad: 
Τελος παντων, σημασια εχει που εσυ πηρες μια πολυ καλη αποφαση και υοθετησες ενα απο αυτα τα σκυλακια που βρισκονται τοσο καιρο πισω απο κλουβια!!! Μακαρι ολοι να το εκαναν αυτο.  :Happy:

----------

